# Application time for Swan, Crane and Grouse



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Love to hunt birds in the fall? Starting today, you can apply for many of your favorite hunts:

Greater sage-grouse
Sharp-tailed grouse
Sandhill crane
Swan
Don't miss out on the fun! The application period ends Ju​ly 20, 2017.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Going in with 2 points. Actually optimistic this year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wouldn't mind going after some rib eye of the sky but have no clue where to go and how to hunt them


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont remind people. you are making my chance of drawing lower. good luck all


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

No water at the BRBR, might mean no swans this season either...


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> No water at the BRBR, might mean no swans this season either...


You don't think that big pond to the south of BRBR might hold a few birds for a couple weeks? Ya, me neither


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Why do you comment Tall Tines? You offer no positive information. Lots of mocking and boasting is all I have seen from you.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks, LL. This is just what I needed. Yesterday, I spent hundreds of dollars on bonus points for big game hunts in Wyoming. I was starting to feel insane spending that kind of money on hunting.

But today, I just spent $40 for a chance to hunt a bird or two. That right there is true insanity. Makes me feel a little better about Wyoming, though.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tall Tines said:


> You don't think that big pond to the south of BRBR might hold a few birds for a couple weeks? Ya, me neither


Absolutely not. It never has before. Not even a single swan a single time. I'm not sure if you can put in for one, given your proud moment of fame, but I wouldn't bother this year.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK I know I'm dumb but where can I find info on Sandhill Crane season, limits etc? Juse went to the DWR site and couldn't locate it. Color me stupid.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> OK I know I'm dumb but where can I find info on Sandhill Crane season, limits etc? Juse went to the DWR site and couldn't locate it. Color me stupid.


The DWR site is a little hard to navigate, and a lot of the cool features never work. Crane is like swan. You get a tag, you get one crane. Here's a link to the guidebook that will have the info. https://wildlife.utah.gov/utah-upland-game-and-turkey-guidebook.html Go to page 37.


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Absolutely not. It never has before. Not even a single swan a single time. I'm not sure if you can put in for one, given your proud moment of fame, but I wouldn't bother this year.


I'm not sure what you mean by that, I applied last night for swan (2 points) and Sandhills (6 points), so I'm sure I'll be hunting birds this year


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Why do you comment Tall Tines? You offer no positive information. Lots of mocking and boasting is all I have seen from you.


Actually I tried to start a couple positive threads which were met with sarcastic comments, accusations and rumors of which were untrue. But you're right, we are in make believe land where it's all rainbows and unicorns. Sorry for my spiders and flat tires attitude. I'll try to change it, it's just really hard to do so, due to the amount of stupid people out there


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Wouldn't mind going after some rib eye of the sky but have no clue where to go and how to hunt them


Where: Idaho and Wyoming

How: Gain access to private and use one of those Montana cow decoys to get close. Or pass shoot. Or scout and set up where they want to be.

Farmers generally allow access for Ribeyes of the fowl variety.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Swan: Points

Crane: Points

Sage Chicken: Rich County


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

One crane, that's it? Geeze ain't worth the trouble. I thought maybe you had a daily limit of 2-4 each. Down in TX there is a daily bag limit of 3 per hunter. Sheesh.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> One crane, that's it? Geeze ain't worth the trouble. I thought maybe you had a daily limit of 2-4 each. Down in TX there is a daily bag limit of 3 per hunter. Sheesh.


You need to look at the videos of the Canadians shooting cranes. They hunt them like geese and maybe a dozen birds fall at a time.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> One crane, that's it? Geeze ain't worth the trouble. I thought maybe you had a daily limit of 2-4 each. Down in TX there is a daily bag limit of 3 per hunter. Sheesh.


 Those landowners in Rich County will tell you to kill them all.

But getting caught on the other hand:sad:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Would be nice if the crane was open in Weber County. My neighbors field I hunt geese in through the winter is no fail chuck full of cranes every spring. 

So it looks like it will just be a swan apps for me and my son this year. 

I took a good friend that is a waterfowl rookie out with me when I got my swan last year. He couldn't believe what a rush it was getting them to decoy in. He decided to join in the tag pool this year as long as I promised to take him. Were working on getting him hooked. :grin: We go him his first geese not long ago so he's hooked on that already.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utahbigbull said:


> Would be nice if the crane was open in Weber County. My neighbors field I hunt geese in through the winter is no fail chuck full of cranes every spring.


About 15 years ago, I remember walking Ogden Bay and they'd be walking around the dikes and in the fields. Sometimes, we'd see more cranes than ducks.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

utahbigbull said:


> Would be nice if the crane was open in Weber County.


I grew up in Plain City, and there are a few fields just down from my parent's place that always has cranes in it. It sure would be nice to get some ribeye of the sky so close to home.


----------

